# Problem taking Omega 3 fatty acids capsules



## Dina (Nov 4, 2007)

These pills taste like fish. Ick. I began taking these capsules today and I feel terribly nauseous and feel so full.  It's past 1:00 a.m. and I can't sleep.  Has anyone experienced this? Is the nausea normal?


----------



## miniman (Nov 4, 2007)

I have never had a problem with the- weel apart from fish breath when I have burped!


----------



## Aera (Nov 4, 2007)

I haven't had a problem with them either, but I usually take it right before or right after I eat.  Also, if the fish taste bothers you, you might want to try getting it from a different source like flaxseed instead.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 4, 2007)

It is possible that you are intolerant of the ingredients in the capsule. I have often found that things that I really don't like is more that my body doesn't like it, not the tastebuds.  I see it as my body's way of warning me off of something.  I now have an idea whether I don't like the taste of something or I really don't like something.  I don't go back to the latter items.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 4, 2007)

I've been taking Omega 3 for nearly 10 years and have never had a problem with them.  However, I always take them right before a meal, which is what is instructed on my bottle.  I think they have to be part of the eating/digesting process to be tolerated correctly.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 4, 2007)

I also take fish oil it doesn't bother me on an empty stomach.Multi Vitamins do bother me on an empty stomach its an awful feeling.


----------



## Caine (Nov 4, 2007)

I take, among other things, two 1200mg fish oil capsules every morning with a glass of Ovaltine, and two 1000mg flaxseed oil capsules with water or diet soda every afternoon. I have never had a problem with nausea, and I don't get fish breath or burps, either. Maybe it's the brand you're taking. Try buying them from a vitamin store, or GNC. I get all my supplements at Vitamin World, because they're conveniently located, and their store brands are BOGO on the first Monday and Tuesday of every month.


----------



## Dina (Nov 4, 2007)

I will stick to flaxseed then.  What's the recommended amount to take on ground flaxseed per day?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 4, 2007)

Dina said:


> I will stick to flaxseed then.  What's the recommended amount to take on ground flaxseed per day?



1/2 tbsp., according to the American Dietetic Association: American Dietetic Association Publishes Evidence-based Nutrition Practice Guidelines for Registered Dietitians

HTH.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 4, 2007)

Some people are more sensitive than others to vitamin and mineral supplements ... and medications that say "take with food" ... when taken on an empty stomach _before_ a meal.

Try eating a full meal first - then take the supplements at the end of the meal. The food acts as a buffer and _generally_ will solve the problem.


----------



## overout (Nov 12, 2007)

I think that Nature Made actually makes one that has a "non-fishy" taste to it.  But for me, I take the regular ones since I don't really taste much since it blends in with whatever food I'm eating.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 12, 2007)

I found I did better if I took the capsules before bed.  Less burping and no fishy taste or upset stomach like taking with breakfast.


----------



## xmascarol1 (Dec 15, 2007)

it seems like the better brand of Omega 3 doesn't leave the fish oil taste.  I have no problem, but hubby is allergic to fish so he can't take them at all.


----------



## IainDaniel (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep find a better brand.  You shouldn't get fish burps.  Also make sure they are ecentric coated.

or you could go liquid.  Carlson's is a good brand.  Don't worry there are flavoured liquid brands.


----------



## Caine (Dec 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Don't worry there are flavoured liquid brands.


Salmon flavoured, halibut flavoured, grouper flavoured, bass flavoured...


----------



## xmascarol1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I was thinking about when my kids were little in the 60's and we used to give them oleum pecamorphum which was highly concentrated fish oil.  We would give them 5 drops in a dropper directly out of the bottle.  The little ones would smack their lips as they loved it!  It was a gagging smell.  Much worse that the fish oil burp, and even earlier times than that, in the 40's everyone of us kids in the family were lined up at bedtime for a large tablespoon of codliver oil.  MMMM.  So I say, it AIN'T so  bad to have an occasional fish burp.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 17, 2007)

I was once told that if the pills are cold they are easier to take... not sure if it's true or not.. but you could try.


----------

